# AMS J&S Coach to Chili Line Coach



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

To all 1/20.3 people,

Has anyone attempted to model the J&S coaches to Chili Line coaches yet? Rio Grande Models UK has replacement sides for the 300 and 292 cars, but no mention of 284 Chili Line coach. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

BUMP. What happened? Did the Fn3 guys leave this site?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: AMS J&S Coach to Chili Line Coach*

Nope...just haven't bought any AMS coaches yet...nor the RG UK kits. I would "think" that Jonathan Bliese of EMW has probaby done a few bashes though. He sells both lines.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Mike,

I e-mailed Jonathan over the weekend, but no answer yet I know Rio Grande Models UK handles the new sides for the 300 and 292 coaches. BTW, I was able to get a personal tour through the #284 Chili Line coach when I visited the CRRM on December 20th. Also was able to get into the cab of #346 in the roundhouse. Pretty cool!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

There is not much to do to have #284; I have a kit, and other than changing the number abnd adding the 'bay window' everything else is as a noraml coach (one of them is #280 so all it needs is renove the 0 and put there a 4 (4 times).I tyhink the bay window will even hide the present 'glass' quite well.

Pre 1965 there were oil lamps two of them with two vents each across the clerestory.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter,

I have both the #280 and #284 coach from AMS. All I have to do is remove the second window over from the end. I was just wondering if someone had done that change to an AMS coach yet.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

This was taken on December 20th at the CRRM in Golden, Colorado.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: AMS J&S Coach to Chili Line Coach*

One of our club members out here (who's the conductor at the CRRM) modified his Accucraft car for the Chili line. Alas, I didn't have my camera to take photos of his workmanship, but did look cool. I'm quite surprised that no one's come out with a simple glue-on casting for that. Seems like it would be quite the easy thing to produce. Any energetic casters out there? 

Later, 

K


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Kevin that sounds like a new project for you AND an artcle in Garden Railways. If you happen to get photos of that Chili Line coach, please post here. My day at the museum was great. You have some really nice people there. A fella named Reese gave us the tour. Nice man.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

I seem to remember a bit of chatter here on MLS when the accucraft car numbers were first - there was a lot of talk about "will they, won't they" for the bay windows... then finally, accuraft said "not this time."









I think's what sparked the rumor there would be a chili line set coming in plastic - I don't know - that rumor was out like over a year ago and nothing to date - mybe with the new combines and baggage cars, next will be an RPO!?







If so then you could see where a two car chili line set would make sense - accucraft already has the marker lamps and drumhead castings - so like Kevin says, just a new casting for the bay window.









If you don't want to wait or try to make it yourself - I'd email the Rio Grande UK company. They make the car sides you mentioned, but they also make photo etched brass stuff - on their snowplw, they have both a brass plow and brass box headlamp (I think). Maybe they would etch a "fold up" bay window for you?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea parkdesigner. Maybe they (Rio Grande Models UK) can come up with a window for the cars.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I just received an e-mail response from David Gormley of Rio Grande Models UK regarding Chili Line bay windows for the AMS coaches. He has had quite a few requests for them, but hasn't had the time to get to them. He said he originally wanted to do them laser-cut in plywood. I asked about brass photo-etch and they would be much more expensive. But I'm going to continue working with him on the brass windows also. He DOES need more photos up close and some dimensions. Anyone live close to the museum who might want to get some good close-up pictures? Kevin? Maybe Charles M.? Jonathan at EMW has been inquiring also. Maybe we might get them yet.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

You might try this site: Passenger car drawings

There is a lor of information there. Particularly note plan MC-230.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a copy of the e-mail I just received from David Gormley at Rio Grande Model UK regarding the Chili Line bay eindows.

Gary 
Thanks for the pics.
I have someone going to Golden today to measure and photograph the window.
So Hopefully by tomorrow I will have all the information I need.

David

Looks like good newa for all of us waiting for bay windows for the AMS coaches.


----------

